# Why is this the hobby for you?



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

so why is it? I do it because i think its cool, and because i get hurt alot doing other things, and model railroading wont get me hurt more :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Because trains are the most beautiful things on earth!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I like it for two reasons. The first is I really admire the workmanship that went into the old stuff---it amazes me that locomotives 60 years old, with a little cleaning and lubrication, can run like new. They're like fine old watches.

Second, I like the idea of being able to create a small world of my own. I like working with my hands and creating things, so it challenges my skills in planning and building. I did a lot of plastic models when I was young, so now I'm graduating to modeling terrain and eventually, buildings and so on from scratch.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's fun, I learn and I get to Tinker.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Howdaternintatwoposts?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

So far, everyone has hit every one of my reasons. The nostalgia, the smell of 40 year old bass wood in a long lost kit, the scent of old Model Railroader magazines...the aroma of ozone that only an open frame Pittman motor can make...the spark of life after an old box lot find is put on the track that lets you know that life is still in there, waiting to be removed from its dirt, oil and grease bondage...the eyes of the kids looking at your work running around at the open house...fire house Christmas gardens---or anyone else's for that matter...alas, sigh, swoon....

Finally, the deep satisfaction of turning something like this...










...or this...










...into this...










...and this.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently stretched my hamstring and a tendon in my foot, so that was no fun =(


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, yes, very important to know.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Trains are *a* hobby for me... as I also have a few others: 
motorcycles, bicycles, firearms, and wooden board games.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

There is also something of an escape from the real world aspect to it as well.
The train room is a place to go and get away from everything for a short spell.
It can also be a place for your wife to send you! 

It is a good way to pass those long Winter nights when it is -20*F and blizzard conditions outside.
It is a good way to pass those Summer nights when it is just too hot and humid and too many mosquitos outside.
In the Fall the train room is a great place to go to run the trains and bring in the TV with you and watch the Lions vs Bears game or World Series while tinkering around.
In Spring,,if you have allergies,,there is not so much pollen in the train room.

Plus all the other good things already posted by other members.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

For me it's fixing everything I can and to do that you have to know how it works. that's what I'm doing now, Later I want to build a great lay out southwestern 1950's as that's most of what I have. I also want to get in to the late 1800's , it's history that makes it cool to me.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Since I was a kid lying awake at midnight listening to the Train whistle echoing in the distance....I was hooked. Your own little world where on good or bad days you can escape to that happy place. The thrill of taking something that is totally unwanted and bringing it back in workable and cosmetic order....that's it for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsteamer4 (Jan 22, 2010)

My Grandad was a labourer on the Grand Trunk, and later became a section foreman for CN. As a kid, I was occasionally treated to a ride on the jigger, when he did a Sunday morning inspection on his section, so I guess railroading had to be in my blood in some form. Also, the stationmaster in King City where I lived til I was eight years old used to let any kid who happened to be on the platform, wave the flag for an approaching train, white to stop, green to pass through,(even though the orders were already given well ahead of time, not to mention the signals!, but we kids thought it was US who were giving the orders.) This was way back in the late forties-early fifties, when steam was still more common than deisel in my area. Then, my Dad got me a 3-rail Hornby-Dublo freight set,(and two passenger cars), in CP livery for my eighth Christmas. These memories, and the marvel of evaporating water driving tons of steel along an iron road, just make me want to keep the experience alive. And, of course, the pure fun and enjoyment of all the aspects of modeling , and seeing the little folks getting a charge out of the whole thing. That's why I love model railroading.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

1. I like to spend money...... 

2. I like to hear the better half complain when I bring in another box(or two) of "train stuff"........

3. I like getting packages in the mail.......

4. I'm addicted to eBay....

Bob


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i love train of all forms i have been into trains my entire life i love trains so i found this hobby went into HO scale and then big ed are you still mad at me for getting rid of my O scale


----------

